# Kato new product restocking history



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

I missed buying a new Kato product release that came out in March, the Alaska 106092 Smoothside Passenger Car Set, and I'm wondering if dealers generally get a second run later in the year for most Kato releases? 

Thanks!
Alan


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Ebay item 191125125066...it is a "Buy now" at $185.00...act quick if you really want it...


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you very much for the research and taking the time to post a reply. 

For me eBay is a no go, too many disappointments with past transactions, and getting things corrected takes too much time.

Suggested retail for that set is $125. I'd like to buy it but I'm not desperate enough to pay over retail. I have a restock notification with my dealer, but have not called to ask if they are expecting that item to restock. They continue to list the item number, so I'm hopeful.

I thought someone else who watches Kato releases might share their past experience.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

FYI - received an email from ModelTrainStuff that this morning and I ordered it. About six months of waiting for what must have been a limited restock, because they were out of stock again within a few hours. What I did notice is they never removed the listing during the six months. I try to limit myself to one big purchase a year, (yeah right!) and very happy my roster is complete - A-B-A + 10.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

glad to see you got the set . I bet you paid a lot less than the 185 on e-bay. model train stuff is a good place and has the best prices I have seen. :thumbsup:


----------

